# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  ما شاعَ ولم يثبت ..."نحنُ من ماءٍ"..!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

* "نحن مِن ماء"*"ما ذكره ابن إسحاق في كلامه عن تتبعه صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبار قريش , قال: " .. كما حدثني محمد بن يحيى بن حَبَّان: حتى وقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه أبو بكر رضي الله عنه على شيخ من العرب فسأله عن قريش , وعن محمد وأصحابه , وما بلغه عنهم. فقال الشيخ: لا أخبركما حتى تخبراني مِمَن أنتما؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا اخبرتنا أخبرناك , قال: أذاك بذاك؟ قال: نعم , قال الشيخ: فإنه بلغني أن محمدا وأصحابه خرجوا يوم كذا وكذا , فإن كان صدق الذي أخبرني , فهم اليوم بمكان كذا وكذا , للمكان الذي به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وبلغني أن قريشا خرجوا يوم كذا وكذا , فإن كان الذي أخبرني صدقني فهو اليوم بمكان كذا وكذا , للمكان الذي فيه قريش , فلمَّا فرغ من خبره , قال مِمَن أنتما؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نحن مِن ماء. ثم انصرف عنه. قال: يقول الشيخ: ما مِن ماء؟ أمِن ماء العراق؟
قال ابن هشام: يقال: ذلك الشيخ سفيان الضمري (1) ". وابن إسحاق قد صرَّح بالتحديث , وشيخه ابن حَبان (بفتح الحاء) ثقة من رجال الجماعة , لكن العلة هي الانقطاع لأن ابن حبان مات سنة 121 هـ وهو ابن أربع وسبعين سنة , فبين مولده والقصة قرابة خمس وأربعين سنة" .    "ما شاع " للعوشن (ص:103).


ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
(1) الروض الأنف (5/ 93).

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

https://ar.islamway.net/article/3157...A8%D8%AF%D8%B1

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=355888

----------

